# Working as a Beauty/Massage Therapist in Sing?



## Samia (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I am trying to find out if I could move to Singapore working as a Beauty and massage therapist? Does anyone on here know anyone who does this job in SP, are the wages enough so I could support myself?

I'm having to move abroad for health reasons, and am currently researching lots of places to find a destination. It's just me on my own female, aged 33.

My father has recently been working out in Singapore and says he thinks it would be a good place for me to look at. I'm going to try and get in on his next trip if I can and go see for myself!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Sam x


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you can try, alas Singapore is overflowing with a lot of therapists of dubious qualifications, especially from China ...

Work your way with the reputed places, like Cenosis and Amrita Spa, and you could get a good deal.

There is nothing lost in trying, right ?

Cheers


----------



## roperphx (May 20, 2009)

Dont know much about that but I woul like to move there to


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Samia, can't put an exact figure to the wages of this occupation, but I think it ranges from SGD1.8-2.5K. Not too easy to survive on. Unless you offer therapeutic services in a niche area, instead of general massages/facials. Cheers and good luck!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

to add on to what Ms Swan said, I would rate 2,500 S$ as excellent for the profession .. unless, as highlighted before, you land yourself in niche / professional areas, or in serious thereupatic care centers.

Cheers


----------



## Samia (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for your advice! I'll keep researching.

Looks like I'm in the wrong profession!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I understand that there is some relaxation for physios, lately. Maybe to do with the aging population here .. if you are certified for Physio, then check the MOH sites.


----------

